# Fashion Trend: OmbrÃ©



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 16, 2008)

*ombrÃ© *(Ã¤m′brā)

(textiles) Referring to colors on fabrics that are shaded or graduated from light to dark tones, or to tones that shade from one color into another.

OmbrÃ© items have been popping up on several celebrities of note. The bold design--done the right way--can look very chic and fashion forward, while maintaining an essential element of fun.

Mary J. Blige looks divine in a floor length ombrÃ© gown...







...whose variable brown and tan shades play up her platinum hair.

Beauty Thandie Newton looks like she's dip dyed in hot pink...






...in a dress that goes from bright to white then black in a snap.

Tia Mowry opts for a more subtle color palette...






...with black fading into stylish steel gray.

And J. Lo adopts the trend, but keeps it safe...






...carrying a bag in lieu of a full on ombrÃ© outfit.

To get the look, go with the following dresses:






Left to Right: Jay Godfrey OmbrÃ© Tank Dress, $495, www.saks.com; Single Silk OmbrÃ© Dress, $290, www.neimanmarcus.com; OmbrÃ© Dip Dye Dress, $84, ASOS.com - The Online Fashion Store - Women's Clothing &amp; Designer Clothes.

For just a splash, slip on these shoes...






Left to Right: AK Anne Klein Women's OmbrÃ© Pump, $89, www.endless.com; Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, $384, www.shopbop.com; Darby OmbrÃ© Peep-Toe Pumps, $25, Welcome to Target.

For ombrÃ© bliss, these bags will do the trick:






Left to Right: Shadow Large Frame Bag, $115, www.guess.com; Oasis Padlock and Fob Bag, $77, ASOS.com - The Online Fashion Store - Women's Clothing &amp; Designer Clothes.

Source


----------



## Anthea (Apr 16, 2008)

I like this look, makes the outfit a bit more interesting. Love those pink shoes and the Guess bag looks cool too.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 16, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2008)

I really like them! I Loved those white and pink shoes as soon as I saw them on gojane.com.

The dresses are gorgeous too!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 17, 2008)

Sooo beautiful, I want it all. (drools)


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

I love this trend. Its not excessive but very pretty. I actually knew someone by the name of Ombre.


----------



## monniej (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm not a big fan of ombre'. i haven't found one thing that i like so far.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

I like the ones that are more subtle. It definitely adds interest to the look.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 17, 2008)

I love this look!


----------

